# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Permbledhje dua te zgjedhura

## Nur_11

*PËRMBLEDHJE DUASH TË ZGJEDHURA 
  Shkruar nga ALI IBNI MUHAMMED-SULLTAN EL-KARIU EL-HEREVI    
Autor:
ALI IBNI MUHAMMED-SULLTAN EL-KARIU EL-HEREVI

Titulli i orgjinalit

EL-HIZBUL-A-DHAM VEL-VIRDUL-EFHAM.
(PËRMBLEDHJE DUASH TË ZGJEDHURA NGA KURANI DHE HADITHI)

PËRMBLEDHJE
DUASH TË ZGJEDHURA
(NGA KURANI DHE HADITHI)

HYRJE

Duaja (nga fjala arabe dua që do të thotë lutje, kërkesë) është një gjë tejet e rëndësishme në jetën e njeriut. Sipas shkencës supreme islame, duaja i drejtohet vetëm Allahut, Krijuesit të botëve. Prandaj, duaja është bisedë me zë të ulur me Krijuesin tënd. Duaja është rrugë sekrete, përmes cilës fitohet fuqia shpirtërore nga burimi kryesor. Duaja ringjallë shpirtin e njeriut dhe e orienton atë në rrugë të drejtë. Duaja është mbështetje, kur të gjithë mbështetjet dobësohen, kur humbet shpresa nga të gjithë. Madje edhe ai i cili në kohë të mirë me gojë e mohon Krijuesin e Gjithëfuqishëm, kur nevoja e shtyn në ngushtësi, i qaset duasë dhe fshehet prapa saj. Ka mjaftuar të shikohet në kohën e periodave të egra të luftrave, gjatë kohës së bombardimeve, se si secili i është qasur duasë, dhe se si edhe gjuhët më të ngurta lëvizin me shkathtësi duke iu lutur Zotit dhe duke u fshehur pas mëshirës së Tij. Prandaj Kurani i ka urdhëruar muslimanët që ti luten Zotit dhe atij ti drejtojnë dua, ndërsa Ai në bazë të premtimit të vet do ti përmbushë kërkesat dhe dëshirat e tyre.
Duaja është sunet dhe praktikë e pejgamberëve të Allahut. Kurani përmend duatë e tyre në raste të ndryshme. Gjatë duasë duhet pasuar shembullin e tyre, ngase ata, si shërues hyjnorë të shpirtrave, e dijnë më së miri si dhe çka duhet njeriu të kërkojë nga Zoti, ta forcojë shpirtin vetanak, ta sigurojë fuqinë misterioze shpirtërore nga burimi i vërtetë i saj. Pejgamberi i Allahut, Muhammedi s.a.v.s. në këtë për ne është modeli më i mirë. Duatë e tij nuk janë vetëm numër lutjesh të zakonshme, por në to shprehet edhe realiteti dhe esenca e jetës, rruga e përsosmërisë njerëzore dhe çdo e mirë në të dy botrat. Duatë e tij nuk duhet recituar vetëm më gjuhë, por do duhej të mësohen dhe shqyrtohen mirë, pastaj të rregullohet tërë jeta shpirtërore dhe fisnike sipas tyre. Sa mirë deklaron dijetari i shquar Ali el-Kariu në hyrjen e El-Hizbul-adhamit të tij, në të cilin ka tubuar një përmbledhje të mirë të duave të Alejhisselamit: Mësoji përmendësh fjalët e kësaj përmbledhje, shqyrto mirë përmbajtjen e tyre, shiko që të sillesh dhe të veprosh në bazë të asaj që ajo përmban, ngase vërtet ka përmbledhur gjithë atë që shpie në shpëtim dhe ka paralajmëruar për atë që shpie në shkatërrim, ngase Pejgamberi i Allahut a.s. nuk e ka lënë asnjë cilësi të lavdëruar as ndonjë cilësi të mirë, e që të mos e ketë kërkuar dhe dëshiruar nga Zoti në duatë e tij, as ka lënë asnjë vepër të papëlqyeshme as cilësi të ulët, e të mos ket kërkuar mbrotjen e Zotit prej tyre, qoftë përgjithësisht apo individualisht.
Prandaj, çdo dua të Pejgamberit të Allahut a.s. duhet kuptuar dhe duhet persiatur mirë për çdo përmbajtje të tyre dhe kështu nga të dyja anët: duke iu lutur Zotit dhe duke persiatur lidhur me përmbajtjen e këtyre fjalëve të lartësuara dhe duke rregulluar jetën e vet në bazë të kërkesave të tyre, për të pasur dobi nga ajo dua. Nuk e ka këshilluar së koti Pejgamberi i Allahut a.s. një njeri të mbytur në borxhe, që në duanë e tij ti lutet Zotit ta mbrojë nga përtacia dhe dobësia. Sikur ka dashur ta paralajmërojë që njeriu mund të shpëtojë nga borxhet vetëm me punë të zellshme, vendosmëri dhe mbështetje te Zoti, duke kërkuar në gjithëçka edhe ndihmën e Tij. Ate që e rëndojnë vështirësitë dhe e kaplojnë vuajtjet, Alejhisselami i preferon që në duanë e tij të deklarojë: O Zot, unë jamë robi Yt, biri i robit Tënd dhe robëreshës Tënde, tufa e flokëve të mia është në dorën tënde, urdhëri Yt në lidhje me mua është krejtësisht i drejtë, fati Yt në lidhje me mua është krejtësisht i drejtë
Me këtë Alejhisselami sikur ka dashur ta paralajmërojë se në këtë botë ka edhe faktorë të jashtëm, pos dëshirës së tij, me cilët njeriu duhet të pajtohet dhe ti pranojë goditjet e kësmetit të Zotit me durim, duke i konsideruar si mallkim kundër tyre dhe dëbim i fatit të padrejtë. Me këtë qëndrim dhe pikëpamje njeriu do ta lehtësojë jetën e vet, por edhe vuajtje dhe vështirësitë e tij. Në bazë të këtyre shembujve duhet shikuar çdo dua të Pejgamberit dhe, siç u tha më sipër, duhet shfrytëzuar atë dyfish.
Pikërisht për këtë duatë kuranore dhe ato të Pejgamberit a.s. kanë përparësi në krahasim me duatë tjera. Prandaj rrugën e drejtë e kanë marrur ata dijetarë të islamit, të cilët duatë e tilla i kanë tubuar në përmbledhje dhe ua kanë ofruar në dorë besimtarëve që ti shfrytëzojnë. Kjo është shumëfish më mirë se sajimi i duave vetvetiu. Në mesin e duave, të sajuara nga shumë individë të ndryshëm, shumë herë edhe pa edukatë më elementare në fê, ka edhe asosh që janë tejet të marra, mandej të pakuptimta, por edhe të gabuara dhe krejtësisht të mbrapshta. Dhe për këto dua ata pastaj kanë trilluar fadilete dhe vlera të ndryshme dhe ia kanë përshkruajtur në mënyrë të rreme Pejgamberit të Allahut a.s. dhe kështu kanë bërë mëkat vetë, të tjerët i kanë mashtruar dhe e kanë gjymtuar pamjen e këtij besimi të përsosur në sytë e njerëzve të mençur. Dua të tillë pikërisht janë tubuar në disa hajmali të shtypura dhe të përhapura.
Dijetari i islamit Ali ibni Muhammed-sulltan el-Kariu el-Herevi (v. 1014/1606) e ka mbledhur një përmbledhje të bukur të duave të Kuranit dhe Alejhisselamit në veprën e vet të vogël El-Hizbul-a-dham vel-virdul-efham. Në fillim të përmbledhjes ai përmend duatë kuranore, pastaj emrat e bukur të Allahut el-esma-ul-husna, pastaj duatë e Alejhisselamit, ndërsa në fund të përmbledhjes ka përmendur forma të ndryshme të salavatit. Veprën e ka sajuar nga përmbledhje të ndryshme siç janë Edh-Edhkar e Neveviut, El-Hisnul-hasim El-Kelimut-tajjib të Ibni Xhezeriut, , El-Xhamius-sagir, El-Xhamiul-kebir dhe Ed-Durrul-mensur të Sujutiut dhe El-Kavlul-bedi e Sehaviut. Meqë edhe te ne që moti është ndier nevoja për një përmbledhje të mirë dhe të sigurt të duave, ndërsa vepra e përmendur e Ali el-Kariut më është dukur shumë e gjatë për nevojat tona, prej saj unë e kam bërë një përzgjedhje sipas shijes sime. Për të bërë të mundshme që këto dua të përsosura të mud të shfrytëzohen edhe për nga ana përmbajtësore, unë vendosa ti përkthej në gjuhën tonë. I propozoj çdo muslimani, që këtë përkthim ta lexojë disa herë, pastaj, nëse ndonjë dua apo disa sosh për nga përmbajtja i pëlqejnë dhe i përegjigjen dëshirës së tyre, nëse dëshiron, le ti veçojë dhe përsëritë kur të dëshirojë.
Duke dashur që vëllezërit, të cilët nuk dijnë të lexojnë në gjuhën arabe, por dëshirojnë ti shfrytëzojnë duatë arabe në trajtën e tyre origjinale, unë të gjitha duatë arabe i kamë transkribuar në alfabetin tonë (latin) në një kaptinë të posaçme. Në mënyrë që vepra të jetë sa më e plotë, në fillim kam shtuar një kaptinë të posaçme lidhur me duanë në tërësi, për mënyrën e bërjes së duasë dhe konditat që ajo të jetë e pranuar. Te duatë kuranore në përkthim nën vijë i kam shënuar vendin e çdo duaje të tillë në Kuran dhe kam sqaruar duaja e kujt është ajo. Përmes këtyre shënimeve lexuesit e zellshëm do të mund të gjejnë në versionet tona të Kuranit ajetin gjegjës për ta shikuar më gjerësisht. Në tekstin arab nën duatë e Alejhisselamit i kamë shtuar shënimet në gjuhnë arabe, prej cilëve mund të shihet, në cilin hadith dhe cilën përmbledhje gjendet duaja e cekur, nëse është hadithi i cekur autentik apo jo dhe të ngjashme. Këto shënime i kamë shkruajtur në gjuhën arabe, ngase vërtet ato mund ti shrytëzojë vetëm ai që e njeh gjuhën arabe. Për të tjerët përmbajtja e këtyre shënimeve është tejet e pakuptueshme. Në përkthimin e duave të Alejhisselamit vetëm në disa vende nën vijë kamë vendosur shënime. Kështu që, falë Allahut, kjo vepër e vogël, nga të gjitha anët, të jetë sa më e plotë. Me të besimtarëve të zellshëm iu ofrohet përmbledhja më e mirë e duave, hajmalia më e sigurt, ndërsa në fê vepër edukative dhe e dobishme. Si edhe shkrimtari i burimit tonë, mehrum Ali el-Kariu, edhe unë i lutem të gjithëve që do ta përdorin këtë përmbledhje, që me një dua të mirë të më përkujtojnë mua dhe prindërit e mi, si dhe autorin e burimit tonë. I lutem Zotit, që me këtë përmbledhje tua lehtësojë pikëllimin të pikëlluarve, vuajtjen dhe vështirësinë të përvujturve dhe tna mbrojë të gjithëve, si dhe që qëllimin tim ta bëjë të pastër, ndërsa mundin tim të pranuar prej tij.
Redaksia

I.
Mbi âdâbet e duasë

Disa âjete mbi duânë.
E kur robët e Mi të pyesin ty për Mua, Unë jam afër, i përgjigjem lutjes kur lutësi më lutet, pra për të qenë ata drejt të udhëzuar, le të më përgjigjen ata Mua dhe le të më besojnë Mua. (Suretul-Bekare, 186) 
Lutnie Zotin tuaj të përulun e në heshtje, pse Ai nuk i do ata që e teprojnë. Mos bëni çrregullime në tokë pas rregullimit të saj (me të ardhur të pejgamberëve) dhe lutnie Atë duke pasur frikë (dënimin) dhe duke shpresuar (mëshirën). Ska dyshim se mëshira e All-llahut është pranë atyre të mirëve (Suretul-Araf, 55-56).
Zoti juaj ka thënë: Më thirrni Mua, Unë ju përgjigjem, e ata që nga mendjemadhësia i shmangen adhurimit i shmanget adhurimit ndaj Meje, do të hyjnë të nënçmuar në Xhehennem (Suretul-Gafir, 60).
All-llahu ka emrat më të mirë, andaj Atë thirrnie me ata e hiquni nga ata që bëjnë shtrembërime me emrat e Tij. Ata kanë për tu shpërblyer (me dënim) për veprimet e tyre (Suretul-Araf, 180).

Disa hadithe mbi duanë.

Duaja është zemra e ibadetit. Asgjë nuk mund ti ndryshojë fatet pos duasë, ndërsa asgjë nuk mund ta zgjatë jetën pos bëmirësisë.  te Zoti nuk ka asgjë më fisnike se duaja.
Kush nuk i lutet Zotit, Zoti zemërohet me te. Mos u bëni të dobët në dua, ngase me duanë askush nuk do të dështojë. Kush dëshiron që Zoti ti dalë në ndihmë në vuajtje dhe vështirësi, le ti lutet Zotit shumë në qetësi. Duaja është arma e muslimanit, shtyllë e fesë dhe dritë e qiellit dhe tokës. A dëshironi tju udhëzoj në atë me çka do të shpëtoni nga armiku dhe me çka do të fitoni nafakë të madhe? Kjo është që ti luteni Zotit shumë ditë e natë, ngase duaja është arma e muslimanit. Zoti është i turpshëm dhe fisnik, turpërohet kur njeriu ngritë duart, ti kthejë bosh pa shpresë. Çdo musliman që lutet për ndonjë dëshirë, në të cilën nuk ka mëkat as këputje të lidhjeve familjare, Zoti ia ofron njërën prej tri gjërave: ose ia plotëson menjëherë dëshirën ose ia lë për botën e ardhshme ose e ruan nga ndonjë e keqe e ngjashme.

Kushtet që duaja të pranohet. 

Ndër kushtet që duaja të pranohet në vend të parë është që i personi ti largohet haramit në ushqim, pije dhe veshëmbathje, pastaj në duanë e tij ndaj Allahut të jetë krejtësisht i sinqertë. Është mirë që para duasë të kryhet ndonjë vepër e mirë dhe e dobishme. Prandaj preferohet që para duasë të falet namazi. Një nga adabet e duasë është që duaja të bëhet me abdest, të kthehet në drejtim të Kiblës, që njeriu para duasë të shprehë mirënjohje ndaj Allahut, që krahas duasë të recitojë edhe salavate për Pejgamberin s.a.v.s., ti ngritë duart në nivel të gjoksit, që të kërkojë me njerëzi dhe sinqeritet, që ti lutet Zotit me emrat e tij të bukur, që në dua të përmenden njerëzit e mirë, që zëri të mos ngritet tepër, që ai që e bën duanë, ti pranojë mëkatet e veta, që ti lutet Zotit me vendosmëri, që të jetë plot shpresë se do ta arrijë atë për çka lutet, që të përsërisë lutjet, të mos deklarojë: jam lutur dhe nuk mu pranua, të mos lutet për atë që është mëkat ose e pamundur, që pas duasë ta fshijë me duar fytyrën e vet. Si kusht i mirë, që duaja të jetë e pranuar, është që për dua të zgjedhet koha por edhe vendi. Koha e përshtatshme për dua është Lejletul-kadri, tërë ramazani, por në veçanti para iftarit, pastaj natën në prag të së premtes, afër faljes së namazit të xhumasë, në gjysmë të natës, në agim, gjatë kohës së recitimit të ezanit, si dhe midis ezanit dhe ikametit, në luftë, në përfundim të namazit dhe pas namazit, në sexhde, pas recitimit të Kuranit ose pas hatmes, në tubim rreth dhikrit e të ngjashme. Vendi i preferuar për dua është Arefati, pastaj afër Qabes, si dhe xhamitë në Mekë, Medinë dhe Kudus e të ngjashme. Duaja në fatkeqësi te Zoti pranohet, si dhe duaja e atij cilit i është shkaktuar tirani dhe padrejtësi, duaja e sundimtarit të drejtë, duaja e prindërve fëmijve të vet, duaja e fëmijve të mirë dhe të zellshëm për prindërit e vet, duaja e udhëtarit, duaja e muslimanit vëllaut të vete musliman në mungesë të tij, duaja e atij që pendohet dhe bën tevbe e të ngjashme.
Të gjitha që i kemi shënuar, janë të bazuara në hadithe të mirë dhe autentikë dhe burime të vërteta fetare. Prandaj duhet pasur kujdes këtë dhe duke bërë dua, duhet synuar të futen dhe zbatohet në vepër. Nëse, në rast të nevojës, diçka nga adabi i përmendur edhe lëshohet, kjo nuk është pengesë. Duaja është si edhe dhikri tjetër, ndërsa Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran thotë: Në krijimin e qiejve dhe tokës dhe në ndërrimin e natës dhe ditës, pa dyshim ka shenja për ata që janë të prirur me logjikë, për ata që e përmendin Allahut duke qëndruar, duke ndejtur ulur dhe duke qenë të shtrirë dhe cilët persiatin për krijimin e qiejve dhe tokës: O Zoti ynë, ti nuk e ke krijuar krejt këtë pa arsye! Qofsh madhëruar! Na ruaj nga dënimi në zjarr!
Duhet ditur ndërkaq se ai që është xhunub nuk mund të lexojë (recitojë) Kuran. Ndërkaq që mundet të bëjë dua dhe dhikër tjetër. Madje mund të recitojë edhe dua kuranore, vetëm nëse qëllimi i tij është të bëjë dua dhe jo të recitojë nga Kurani. Kështu për shembull, mund të recitojë: Rabbena, atina fid-dunja etj., nëse nuk e ka për qëllim të recitojë ajetin kuranor, por të shqiptojë vetëm këto fjalë me qëllim të mësimit të kësaj duaje.


II.
Duatë kuranore 

1
Eûdhu bil-lâhi minesh-shejtânir-raxhîm!
Bismil-lahir-rahmânir-rahîm!

El-hamdu lil-lâhi rabbil-alemîn. Er-rahmânir-rahîm. Mâliki jevmid-dîn. Ijjâke nabudu ve ijjâke nestein. Ihdines-sirâtal-mustekim. Sirâtal-ledhîne enamete alejhim gajril-magdûbi alejhim ve led-dâlîn. 

Kërkoj ndihmën e Allahut nga Shejtani i mallkuar!
Në emër të Allahut Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëplotit!

Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit! Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve! Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit! Sunduesit të ditës së Gjykimit! Ty të adhurojmë dhe prej Teje ndihmë kërkojmë! Na udhëzo në rrugë të drejtë! Në rrugën e atyre të cilët i ke bekuar, e jo në të atyre ndaj cilëve je i hidhëruar, dhe që janë të humbur! (Sure Fatiha, 1-7)


2
Rabbenâ tekabel minnâ inneke entes-semîul-alîm. 

Zoti ynë, pranoje prej nesh, se me të vërtetë Ti je që dëgjon dhe di! (Suretul-Bekare, 127). Kjo është duaja e Ibrahimit dhe Ismailit a.s.


3
Rabbena atinâ fid-dunjâ haseneten ve fil-âhireti haseneten ve kinâ adhaben-nâr. 

Zoti ynë na jep të mira në këtë jetë, të mira edhe në botën tjetër, dhe na ruaj prej dënimit me zjarr! (Suretul-Bekare, 201). Kjo është duaja e besimtarëve të vërtetë gjatë kohës së haxhit.

4
Rabbena efrig alejna sabren ve thebbit akdamena vensurna alel-kavmil-kafirin. 

Zoti ynë! na dhuro durim! na i përforco këmbët tona dhe na ndihmo kundër pabesimtarëve. (Suretul-Bekare, 250) Kjo është duaja e luftëtarëve të zellshëm në radhët e Talutit kundër jobesimtarëve.

5
Semina ve etana gufraneke rabbena ve ilejkel-masir. Rabbena la tuahidhna in nesina ev ahtana rabbena ve la tahmil alejna isren ke ma hameltehu alel-ledhine min kablina, ve la tuhammilna ma la takate lena bihi vafu an-na vagfir lena verhamna, ente mevlana, fensurna alel-kavmil-kafirin. 

Dëgjuam dhe respektuam. Kërkojmë faljen tënde o Zoti ynë, te Ti është ardhmëria (jonë). Zoti ynë, mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë! Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko neve barrë të rëndë siç i ngarkove ata para nesh! Dhe Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me atë për të cilën nuk kemi fuqi! Dhe na i mbulo të këqiat, na fal dhe na mëshiro. Ti je Mbrojtësi ynë, pra na ndihmo kundër popullit pabesimtar. (Suretul-Bekare, 285-286) Këto janë dua të besimtarëve të vërtetë.

6
Rabbena la tuzig kulubena bade idh hedejtena ve heb lena min ledunke rahmeten inneke entel-vehhab.

Zoti ynë, mos na i lako zemrat tona pasi na i drejtove, na dhuro mëshirën Tënde, pse vetëm Ti je dhuruesi i madh. (Suretu Ali Imran, 8). Kjo është duaja e dijetarëve.

7
Rabbena innena amenna fagfir lena dhunubena ve kina adhaben-nar. 7

Zoti ynë, ne vërtet besuam, na i falë mëkatet tona dhe na ruaj prej ndëshkimit të zjarrit! (Suretu Ali Imran, 16). Kjo është duaja e personave të devotshëm.


8
Kulil-lahumme malike-mulki tutil-mulke men teshau ve tenziul-mulke mimmen-teshau ve tuizzu men teshau ve tuzil-lu men teshau bi jedikel-hajr, inneke ala kul-li shejin kadir. Tulixhul-lejle fin nehari ve tulixhun-nehare fil-lejli ve tuhrixhul-hajje minel-mejjiti ve tuhrixhul-mejjite minel-hajj, ve terzuku men teshau bi gajri hisab. 
8
Thuaj: O All-llah, Sundues i çdo sendi, Ti ia jep pushtetin atij që do, Ti ia heq prej dore pushtetin atij që do dhe e përul atë që do, e lartson atë që do. Çdo e mirë është në dorën Tënde , vërtet, Ti ke mundësi për çdo gjë! Ti e fute natën në ditë dhe Ti e fute ditën në natë, Ti nxjerr nga i vdekuri të gjallin dhe nga i gjalli të vdekurin dhe Ti e begaton pa masë atë që do! (Suretu Ali Imran, 26-27). Kështu urdhërohet Alejhisselami ti deklarojë këto fjalë.

9
Rabbena amenna bi ma enzelte vettebaner-resule fektubna meash-shahidin. 

Zoti ynë, ne e besuam atë që e zbrite (shpalljen), e pasuam të dërguarin (Isain), pra shënona bashkë me ata që dëshmojnë (besimin e drejtë)! (Suretu Ali Imran, 53) Kjo është duaja e shokëve të Alejhisselamit.

10
Rabbenagfir lena dhunubena ve israfena fi emrina ve sebbit adamena vensurna alel-kavmil-kafirin. 

Zoti ynë, na i falë mëkatet tona dhe lëshimet në punët tna dhe na forco në vendet tona (në luftë), ndihmona kundër popullit jobesimtar! (Suretu Ali Imran, 147) Kjo është duaja e ithtarëve të pejgamberëve të mëhershëm.

11
Rabbena ma halekte hadha batilen subhaneke fe kina adhaben-nar. Rabbena inneke men tudhilin-nare fe kad ahzejtehu ve ma lidh-dhalimine min ensar. Rabbena innena semina munadijen junadi lil-imani, en aminu fi rabbikum fe amenna, rabbena fagfir lena dhunubena ve kefir anna sejjiatina ve teveffena meal-ebrar. Rabbena ve atina ma veadtena ala rusulike ve la tuhdhina jevmel-kijame, inneke la tuhliful-miad. 

Zoti ynë, këtë nuk e krijove kot, i lartësuar qofsh, ruana prej dënimit të zjarrit! Zoti ynë, atë që ti e fute në zjarr, atë e ke poshtëruar; për mizorët nuk ka ndihëtarë! Zoti ynë, ne dëgjuam një thirrës që ftonte për besim (e që thoshte): Të besoni Zotin tuaj! E ne besuam! Zoti ynë, na i falë mëkatet tona, na i mbulo të metat dhe pas vdekjes na bashko me të mirët! Zoti ynë, jepna atë që nëpërmjet të dërgurëve Tu, na e premtove dhe në ditën e kijametit mos na turpëro; vërtet Ti je Ai që nuk e shkel premtimin! (Suretu Ali Imran, 191-194) Këto janë dua të njerëzve të arsyeshëm.


12
Rabbena dhelemna enfusena ve in lem tagfir lena ve terhamna le nekunenne minel-hasirin.

Zoti ynë, ne i bëmë të padrejtë vetvetes, në qoftë se nuk na falë dhe nuk na mëshiron, ne me siguri do të jemi prej të shkatërruarve! (Suretul-Araf, 23) Kjo është duaja e Ademit dhe Havës.

13
Alel-lahi tevekkelna rabbena la texhalna fitneten lil-kavidh-dhalimin. Ve nexhxhina bi rahmetike minel-kavmil-kafirin. 

All-llahut iu kemi mbështetur, Zoti ynë, mos i mundëso popullit mizor të na sprovojë! Dhe me mëshirën tënde, na shpëto prej popullit jobesimtar! (Suretu Junus, 85-86) Kjo është duaja e ithtarëve të parë të Musait a.s.

14
Fatir-semavati vel-erdi ente velijji fid-dunja vel-ahireti teveffeni muslimen ve elhikni bis-salihin. 

Zoti im, Ti më ke dhënë mua pushtet, më mësove mua komentin e ëndërrave; o Krijues i qiejve e i tokës, Ti je kujdestar imi në dynja e në Ahiret, më bën të vdes mysliman dhe më bashko me të mirët!(Sretu Jusuf, 101) Kjo është duaja e Jusufit a.s.

15
Rabbixhalni mukimes-salati ve min dhurrijeti, rabbena ve tekabbel dua. Rabbenagfir li ve li validejje ve lil-muminine jevme jekumul-hisab. 

O Zoti im! më bën mua nga ata që falin namazin, e edhe prej pasardhësve të mijë dhe pranoje lutjen time o Zoti ynë! (Suretu Ibrahim, 40) Kjo është duaja e Ibrahimit a.s.

16
Rabbi edhilni mudhale sidkin ve ahrixhni muhrexhe sidkin vexhal li min ledunke sultanen nasira. 

Zoti im, më shpjer në vend të mirë dhe më nxjerr në mënyrë të ndershme dhe nga ana Jote më dhuro fuqi ndihmuese. (Suretul-Isra, 80) Urdhërohet Alejhisselami të deklarojë. Hyrja është në Medinë, ndërsa dalja nga Meka në kohën e Hixhretit. Mirëpo, mund të merren edhe përgjithësisht.

17
Rabbena atina min ledunke rahmeten ve hejji lena min emrina reshda. 

O Zoti ynë, na dhuro nga ana Jote mëshirë dhe na përgatit udhëzim të drejtë në tërë çështjen tonë! (Suretul-kehf, 10) Kjo është duaja e besimtarëve, të cilët kishin ikur prej jobesimtarëqve në shpellë (ashabul-kehf).


18
La ilahe il-la ente subhaneke inni kuntu minedh-dhalimin. 

Nuk ka Zot pos Teje. Ti je i pastër, nuk ke të meta. Unë i bëra padrejt vetes! (Suretul-Enbija, 87) Është kjo duaja e Junusit a.s. në barkun e peshkut. Për të ai ka shpëtuar nga vuajtja, ndërsa Kurani thotë: Ndërsa në mënyrë të njejtë i shpëtojmë edhe besimtarët tjerë.

19
Rabbi la tezerni ferden ve ente hajrul-varisin. 

Zoti im, mos më le të vetmuar se Ti je më i miri trashëgues (pas çdokujt) (Suretul- Enbija, 89) Është kjo duaja e Zekerijahut a.s., me të cilën ai lutet që Zoti tia dhurojë një djalë, kështu që i lindi djali Jahja a.s.

20
Rabbi inni eudhu bike min hemezatish-shejatini ve eudhu bike rabbi en jahdurun.

O Zot im, unë mbrohem me Ty prej cytjeve të djajve! Dhe mbështetem te Ti që ata të mos më afrohen! (Suretul-Muminun, 97-98) Kështu i urdhërohet Alejhisselamit të deklarojë.

21
Rabbenasrif anna adhabe xhehenneme inne adhabeha kane garama. Inneha saet mustekarren ve mukama. 

Edhe ata që thonë: Zoti ynë, largoje prej nesh vuajtjen e Xhehennemit, e ska dyshim se vuajtja në të është gjëja më e rëndë. Ai, vërtet është vendqëndrim i keq. (Suretul-Furkan, 65-66). Janë të lavdëruar ata që mendojnë në këtë mënyrë.

22
Rabbena heb lena min ezvaxhina ve dhurijjatina kurrete ajunin vexhalna lil-muttekine imama.

Edhe ata që thonë: Zoti ynë, na bën që të jemi të gëzuar me (punën) e grave tona dhe pasardhsve tanë, neve na bën shembull për të devotshmit. (Suretul-Furkan, 74) Janë të lavdëruar ata që luten në këtë mënyrë.


23
Rabbi heb li hukmen ve elhikni bi-salihin. Vexhal li lisane sidkin fil ahirin. Vexhalni min vereseti xhenne-tin-naim. Ve la tuhzini jevme jubsaun. Jevme la jenfeu malun ve la benun. Il-la men etal-lahe bi kalbin selim. 

Zoti im, më dhuro mua urtësi dhe më bashko me të mirët! Më bën përkujtim të mirë ndër ata që vijnë pas. Më bën prej trashëguesve të Xhennetit të begatshëm; E mos më turpëro në ditën kur do të ringjallen. Ditën kur nuk bën dobi as malli, as fëmijët. (bën dobi) Vetëm kush i paraqitet Zotit me zemër të shëndoshë! (Suretul shuara, 83-85 dhe 87-89) Kjo është duaja e Ibrahimit a.s.

24
Rabbi evzini en eshkure nimetekel-leti enamte alejje ve ala validejje ve ve en amele salihan terdahu ve edhilni bi rahmetike fi ibadikes-salihin. 

Zoti im, më mundëso që të falënderoj të mirat Tuaja që mi dhurove mua dhe prindërve të mi dhe që të bëj vepra të mira që Ti i pëlqen, e me mëshirën tënde më shtie në mesin e robërve Tuaj të mirë! (Suretun-Neml, 19) Është kjo duaja e Sulejmanit a.s.

25
Rabbenagfir lena ve li ihvaninel-ledhine sebekuna bil-imani ve la texhal fi kulubina gil-len lil-ledhine amenu, rabbena inneke reufun rahim. 

Zoti ynë, falna ne dhe vëllezërit tanë që para nesh u pajisën me besim dhe mos lejo në zemrat tona farë urrejtjeje ndaj atyre që besuan. Zoti ynë Ti je i butë, mëshirues! (Suretul-Hashr, 10) Kjo është duaja e besimtarëve pas gjeneratës së parë.

26
Rabbena alejke tevekkelna ve ilejke enebna ve ilejkel-masir. Rabbena la texhalna fitneten lil-ledhine keferu vagfir lena rabbena inneke entel-azizul-hakim. 

Zoti ynë, mos na bën sprovë në duar të atyre që nuk besuan dhe falna, Zoti ynë, Ti je ngadhënjyesi, i urti. (Suretul-Mumtehinet, 5) Kjo është duaja e Ibrahimit a.s. dhe shkovë të tij.

27
Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Kul eudhu bi rabbil-felek. Min sherri ma halek. Ve min sherri gasikin idha vekab. Ve min sherrin-nefathati fil-ukad. Ve min sherri-nefathati fil-ukad. Ve min sherri hasidin idha hased. 

Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit, prej dëmit të çdo krijese, që Ai e krijoi. Dhe prej errësirës së natës kur ngryset plotësisht. Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që lidhin dhe fryejnë nyja. Edhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës vepron. (Suretul-Felek 1-5)

28
Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim. Kul eudhu bi rabbin-nas. Melikin-nas. Ilahin-nas. Min sherril-vesvasil-hannas. El-ledhi juvesvisu fi sudurin-nas. Minel-xhinneti ven-nas. 

Thuaj: Mbështetem në Zotin e njerëzve! Sunduesin e njerëzve, të adhuruarin e njerëzve, prej të keqes së cytësit që fshihet. I cili hedh dyshime në zemrat e njerëzve, qoftë ai nga xhinët ose nga njerëzit. (Suretun-Nas, 1-6)


29
Subhane rabbike rabbil-izzeti amma jesifunb. Ve selamun alel-murselin. Vel hamdu lil-lahi rabbil-alemin. 

I Lartësuar është Zoti yt, Zot i fuqisë nga ajo që ia përshkruajnë. Qoftë paqja mbi të dërguarit. Dhe falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botërave! (Përfundimi i sures es-Saffat, 180-182)


III.
EMRAT DHE ATRIBUTET E MIRË TË ALLAHUT 

Allahu është ai pos cilit nuk ka zot tjetër (1), i Lumi (2), Mëshirueshmi (3), Sundimtar (4), Shenjti (5), i pastër nga të metat (6), që përmbushë premtimin dhe ofron siguri (7), që përcjell dhe kujdeset për çdo gjë (8), Fuqiploti (9), i Forti (10), i Madhërishmi (11), Krijuesi (12), që krijon për mrekulli (13), që sajon pamje (14), që falë shumë (15), që mposhtë (16), që dhuron shumë (17), që jep nafakë me bollëk (18), që zgjidhë dhe zbulon (19), që din (20), që shtrëngon dhe ofron (21, 22), që zbret dhe ngritë (23, 24), që lartëson dhe poshtëron (25, 26), që dëgjon (27), që shikon (28), Gjykatës (29), i Drejti (30), i Miri (31), i njoftuar për gjithëçka (32), i Miri (33), i Madhi (34), që falë (35), që është falënderues (36), i Larti (37), i Madhi (38), që ruan (39), që kujdeset dhe furnizon (40), që udhëheq llogarinë (41), i Mrekullueshmi (42), Fisniku (43), që kujdeset për çdo lëvizje (44), që pranon lutje (45), cili me mëshirë dhe dituri mbulon çdo gjë (46), i Urti (47), që dashuron (48), i Madhëruari (49), që ringjallë (50), që është dëshmitar për çdo gjë (51), e Vërteta supreme (52), që përkujdeset dhe interesohet (53), i Fuqishmi (54), i Forti (55), Mbrojtësi (56), i Lavdëruari (57), cili i përfshin edhe hollësitë dhe ua din numrin (58), që krijon në fillim dhe pas vdekjes kthen në jetë (59, 60), që jep jetë dhe vdekje (61, 62), i Gjalli (63), që mban çdo gjë (64), i Pasuri (65), i Famshmi (66), i Vetmi (67), cilit secili i drejtohet (68), i Pushtetshmi (69), që mundet çdo gjë (70), cili përparon dhe injoron (71, 72), i Pari dhe i Fundit (73, 74), i Dukshëm dhe i Fshehur (75, 76), që sundon (77), i Lartësuari (78), Bëmirësi (79), që pranon pendimet (80), Hakmarrësi (81), që falë shumë (82), Mëshiruesi (83), Pronari i çdo pushteti dhe mbretërie (84), cilit i përket madhëria dhe nderi (85), që ndanë drejtësi (86), që tubon (87), i Pasuri (88), që ofron begati (89), që privon dhe largon (90), që krijon dëmin dhe dobinë (91, 92), Dritë (93), që udhëzon në rrugë të drejtë (94), Krijues i pashembullt nga asgjëja (95), i Përhershmi (96), Pasardhësi (97), që orienton në nevoja dhe dobi (98), Durimtari që nuk nxiton me dënim (99).

(Âjetul-kursijj)

All-llahu la ilahe il-la huvel-hajjul-kajjum. La tehudhuhu sinetun ve la nevm. Lehu ma fis-semavati ve ma fil-erd. Men dhel-ledhi jeshfeu indehu il-la bi idhnih. Jalemu ma bejne ejdihim ve ma halfeum ve la juhitune bi shejin min ilmihi il-la bi ma shavesia kursijjuhus-semavati vel-erd ve la jeuduhu hifdhuhuma ve huvel-alijjul-adhim.

All-llahu - ska zot pos Tij. I Gjalli, Vigjiluesi. Nuk e ze të koturit, e as gjumi. E Tija është çka në qiej dhe çka në tokë. Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë te Ai, pos me lejën e Tij? Ai e di se çpo u ndodhë dhe çdo tu ndodhë. Dhe asgjë nga dija e Tij nuk mund të përvetësojnë, pos sa të dojë Ai. Ndërsa pushteti i Tij përfshin qiejt dhe tokën. E nuk lodhet duke i ruajtur (mirëmbajtur), ngase Ai është i Larti, Madhështori.


Sure Ihlas

Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim.
Kul huvall-llahu ehad. All-llahus-samed. Lem jelid ve lem juled. Ve lem jekun lehu kufuven ehad.

Thuaj: Ai, All-llahu është Një! All-llahu është mbështetja (Atij i mbështetet çdo krijesë).
As ska lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë.


IV. 
DUATË E PEJGAMBERIT S.A.V.S.
El-edijetul-mesûre
(Duatë e mëngjesit dhe mbrëmjes)

1
Eudhu bi kelimatil-lahit-tamati min sherri ma halek. (tri herë)

Kërkoj mbrojtje në fjalën e përsosur të Allahut nga e keqja e çdo gjëje që e ka krijuar.

2
Bismil-lahil-ledhi la jedurru measmihi shejun fil-erdi ve la fis-semai ve huves-semiul-alim. (tri here)

Po filloj me emrin e Allahut, me emrin e cilit nuk mund të dëmtojë asgjë në tokë as në qiell, kurse Ai dëgjon çdo gjë dhe din çdo gjë. 

3
El-hamdu lil-lahi hamden kethiren tajjiben mubareken fihi mubareken alejhi ke ma juhibbu rabbuna ve jerda.

Falënderoj Allahun, me falënderim të plotë dhe të bukur, plot bekim, të përmbushur me bekime ashtu siç e dëshiron dhe me çka është i kënaqur Zoti ynë.

4
All-llahumme inni eseluke bi enne lekel-hamde la ilahe il-la entel-mennanu bedius-semavati vel-erdi dhul-xhelali vel-ikrami, ja hajju ja kajjum. 

O Zot, unë të lutem ngase Ty të përket çdo mirënjohje. Nuk ka zot pos Teje, që ofron të mira, që prej asgjëje krijove qiejt dhe tokën, cilit i përket madhështia dhe nderi, o i Gjalli, që mirëmban çdo gjë! 


5
All-llahumme asbahna ve asbehal mulku lil-lahi vel-hamdu lil-lahi la ilahe il-lell-llahu vahdehu la sherike lehu lehul-mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve huve ala kuli shejin kadir. Rabbi eseluke hajre ma fi hadhel-jevmi ve hajre ma badehu. Rabbi eudhu bike minel-keseli ve suil-kiber. Rabbi eudhu bike min adhabin fin-nari ve adhabin fil-kabr.

Kemi aguar, ndërsa njëkohësisht ka aguar edhe mbretëria dhe pushteti i Zotit. Falënderojmë Allahun! Nuk ka zot tjetër pos Allahut Një. Atij i përket mbretëria dhe pushteti, Atij i përket mirënjohja dhe ai mundet çdo gjë. O Zot, të lutem tma ofrosh mirësinë e ditës së sotme dhe të mirën pas saj. Nga Ti kërkoj mbrojtje nga e keqja e ditës së sotme dhe e keqja pas saj. O Zoti ynë, prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje nga përtacia dhe pleqëria e shëmtuar. O Zot, prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje nga dënimi në zjarr dhe dënimi në varr! 

6
All-llahumme fatires-semavati vel-erdi alimel-gajbi vesh-shehadeti rabbe kul-li shejin ve melikehu, eshhedu en la ilahe il-la ente. Eudhu bike min sherri nefsi ve sherrish-shejtani ve shirkihi ve en akterife ala nefsi suen ev exhurrehu ala muslim.

O Zot, Krijues i qiejve dhe tokës, që din çdo gjë që është e fshehur dhe e dukshme, Sundimtar dhe mbret i gjithëçkaje! Dëshmoj se nuk ka zot tjetër pos Teje. Kërkoj ndihmën tënde nga prapësia e pasionit tim, nga e keqja e shejtanit dhe pabesia e tij, si dhe nga ajo që vetvetes ti shkaktoj të keqe ose tia shkaktoj ndonjë muslimani tjetër! 

7
All-llahumme inni eselukel-afijete fid-dunja vel-ahire. All-llahumme inni eselukel-afve vel-afijete fi dini ve dunjaje ve ehli ve mali. All-llahummes-tur avrati ve amin revati. All-llahumeh fazni min bejni jedejje ve min halfi ve an jemini ve an shimali ve min fevki ve eudhu bi adhametike en ugtale min tahti. 

O Zot, unë prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje në këtë dhe në botën tjetër! O Zoti im, unë prej Teje kërkoj falje dhe qëndrueshmëri në fenë time, në punët e mia të kësaj bote dhe në familjen time! O Zot, më mbulo turpet e mia dhe më ofro mbrojtje dhe siguri nga ajo prej çkahit frikohem! O Zot, më ruaj përpara meje, prapa meje, nga ana e djathtë imja dhe nga ana e majtë imja, nga lart dhe mbështetem në Madhështinë Tënde se nuk do të rrëmbehem nga poshtë! 


8
All-llahumme inni dhalemtu nefsi dhulmen kethiren ve la jagfirudh-dhunube il-la ente fagfir li magfireten min indike verhamni inneke entel-gafurur-rahim.

O Zot, unë i kam shkaktuar shumë tirani dhe padrjetësi vetvetes sime, ndërsa mëkatin nuk e falë askush pos Teje, andaj më dhuro faljen nga ana Yte dhe më mëshiro, ngase Ti je ai që falë dhe tregon mëshirë! 

9
Redina bil-lahi rabben ve bil-islami dinen ve bi muhammedin sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-leme resulen ve nebijja.

Jemi të kënaqur me Allahun si sundimtar, me Islamin si fê dhe Muhammedin  bekimi dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë me te  si pejgamber dhe i dërguar! 

10
All-llahumme ma asbeha bi nimetin ev bi ehadin min halkike fe minke vahdeke la sherike leke fe lekel-hamdu ve lekesh-shukr. 

O Allah, çdo e mirë që ka aguar te unë ose te cilido prej krijesave Tua është vetëm prej Teje. Ti nuk ke shok. Për Ty janë të gjitha falënderimet dhe respektet. 

11 Duaja e sejjidul istigfarit

All-llahumme ente rabbi la ilahe il-la ente halekteni ve ene abduke ve ene ala ahdike ve vadike mes-tetatu eudhu bike min sherr ma sanatu ebuu leke bi nimetike alejje ve ebuu bi dhenbi fagfir li fe innehu la jagfirudh-dhunube il-la ente. 

O Allah, Ti je Zoti im, nuk ka zot tjetër pos Teje. Ti më krijove mua dhe unë jam rob Yti. Po përpiqem sa të mundem ta mbajë fjalën dhe premtimin që ta kamë dhënë Ty. Mbështetem në mbrojtjen Tënde nga prapësia e veprave të mia. E pranoj mirësinë Tënde ndaj meje dhe e pranoj mëkatin tim. Më fal, ngase mëkatet nuk i falë askush pos Teje! 


12 Duaja me rastin e brengave dhe borxheve
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike minel-hemmi vel-huzni ve eudhu bike minel-axhzi vel-keseli ve eudhu bike minel-xhubni vel-buhli ve eudhu bike min galebetid-dejni ve kahrir-rixhal. 

O Zot, e kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga brenga dhe pikëllimi! Prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje nga dobësia dhe përtacia. Prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje nga frika dhe koprracia. Prej Teje kërkoj mbrojtje që të mos më mbulojë borxhi dhe që tmë mos mposhtin njerëzit! 

13 Duaja me rastin e sprovimit
All-llahumme inni eseluker-rida badel-kadai ve berdel-ajshi badel-mevti ve ledhdheten-nazari ila vexhhike vesh-shevka ila likaike fi gajri darrae mudirretin ve la fitnetin mudil-letin, ve eudhu bike en adhime ev uzleme ev atedije ev juteda alejje ev eksibe hatieten ev dhenben la tagfiruh. 

O Zot, të lutem që tmë falësh kënaqësi pas goditjes së fatit, jetë të mirë pas vdekjes, kënaqësinë e shikimit të fytyrës tënde dhe dashuri për takimin me Ty pa vuajtje, e cila do tmë dëmtonte dhe sprova, të cilat do tmë mashtronin. Prej teje kërkoj nbrojtje që të mos shkaktoj dhunë as që ajo të ushtrohet ndaj meje, të mos shkaktoj padrejtësi, as që ajo të më shkaktohet mua, të mos shkaktoj gabim apo mëkat, të cilin Ti nuk do ta falësh! 

14 Duaja me rastin e marrjes së abdestit
All-llahummexhalni minet-tevvabine vexhalni minel-mutetahhirin. 

O Zot, më bën prej atyre që pendohen shumë dhe prej atyre që përpiqen të pastrohen! 

15 Duaja me rastin e pagjumsisë

All-llahumme rabbes-semavati ve ma ezal-let ve rabble-eredine ve ma ekal-let ve rabbesh-shejatini ve ma edal-let kun li xharen min sherri halkike exhmeine en jefruta alejje ehadun min hum ev en jatga, azze xharuke ve tebarekesmuk.

O Zot im, Sundimtar i shtatë qiejve dhe gjithë që ato mbulojnë, Sundimtar i tokëve dhe gjithë që ekziston mbi to dhe që bartin ato, Sundimtar i shejtanit dhe gjithë atyre që ata i mashtrojnë, Ti më bëhu mbrojtës nga të këqiat e krijesave Tua, që askush prej tyre të mos më shkaktojë padrjetësi dhe prapësi. Cilin e mbron Ti, ai është i fuqishëm, ndërsa emri Yt është i bekuar! 


16
All-llahumme leke eslemtu ve bike amentu ve alejke tevekkeltu ve ilejke enebtu ve bike hasamtu ve ilejke hakemtu ve ente rabbuna ve ilejkel-masir. Fagfir li ma kaddemtu ve ma ehhartu ve ma esrertu ve ma alentu ve ma ente alemu bihi minni, entel mukaddimu ve entel-muehhiru la ilahe il-la ente ve la havle ve la kuvvete il-la bil-lah. 

O Zot, Ty të dorëzohem, në Ty besoj, te Ti mbështetem, Ty të drejtohem, me Ty shkoj kundër armiqëve të mi, te Ti ankohem. Ti je Zoti ynë dhe kthimi është vetëm te Ti. Më fal atë që kam bërë më herët, atë që do ta bëj më vonë, atë që e kam fshehur, atë që e kam bërë haptas dhe atë që Ti e din më mirë se unë. Ti je ai që përparon dhe lë anash. Nuk ka zot pos Teje. Pa Allahun nuk mund të ketë asnjë fuqi as ndryshim! 

17
All-llahummagfir li verhamni ve afini vehdini verzukni vexhburni verfani. 

O Zot, më fal, më mëshiro, më mbroj, më udhëzo, më jep nafakë, më furnizo dhe më lartëso! 

18
All-llahummehdini fi men hedejte ve afini fi men afejte ve tevel-leni fi men tevel-lejte ve barik li fi ma atajte ve kini sherre ma kadajte inneke takdi ve la jukda alejke ve innehu la jezil-lu men valejte ve la jeizzu men adejte tebarekte rabbena ve tealejte, nestagfiruke ve netubu ilejke, ve sal-lall-llahu alen-nebijji. 

O Zot, më bashko me ata që i ke udhëzuar, më mbroj në mesin e atyre që i ke mbrojtur, më prano në mesin e atyre që i ke pranuar, më beko atë që ma ke dhuruar dhe më mbroj nga prapësitë që i ke përcaktuar dhe gjykuar. Ti cakton, ndërsa Ty nuk të caktohet dot. Nuk do të jetë i poshtëruar ai cilin e ndihmon Ti as mund të jetë i fortë ai cili është armik Yti. Bekuar dhe madhëruar qofsh, o Zoti ynë. Prej Teje falje kërkojmë dhe te Ti pendohemi dhe kthehemi! Mëshira Jote qoftë mbi Pejgambrin tonë! 


19
All-lahumme inna nesteinuke ve nestagfiruke ve nestehdike ve numinu bike ve netubu ilejke ve netevekkelu alejke ve nuthni alejkel-hajre kul-lehu neshkuruke ve nuthni alejke-hajre kul-lehu neshkuruke ve la nekfuruke ve nahleu ve netruku men jefxhuruk. All-llahumme ijjake nabudu ve leke nusal-li ve nesxhduku ve ilejke nesa ve nahfidu nerxhu rahmeteke ve nahsha adhabeke inne adhabekel-xhidde bil kuffari mulhak(mulhik). 

O Zot, ne prej teje ndihmë kërkojmë, nga Ti falje kërkojmë dhe prej Teje udhëzim dëshirojmë. Ne Ty të besojmë, Ty të pendohemi dhe të kthehemi, te Ti mbështetemi, Ty të madhërojmë me çdo të mira, Ty të falënderojmë, nuk jemi jobesimtarë dhe mosmirënjohës, largohemi dhe e dëbojmë ate që bën mëkat ndaj Teje. O Zot, vetëm Ty të adhurojmë, vetëm për Ty falemi dhe bijmë në sexhde, te Ti nxitojmë dhe Ty të shërbejmë. Shpresojmë në mëshirën tënde, kurse i frikohemi dënimit tënd, dënimi Yt i rëndë e arrin çdo jobesimtar! 

20
All-llahumme inni eudhu bi ridake min sehatike ve bi muafatike min ukubetike ve eudhu bike minke la uhsi senaen alejke ente ke ma esnejte ala nefsik. 

O Zot, mbështetem në kënaqësinë tënde nga zemërimi Yt dhe mbrojtjes Tënde nga dënimi Yt. Kërkoj ndihmën Tënde prej teje. Unë Ty nuk mund të lavdëroj sa meriton. Ti je i atillë siç e ke lavdëruar dhe përshkruajtur veten tënde! 

21 Duaja e rëskut-furnizimit
All-llahummeftah lena ebvabe rahmetike ve sehhil lena ebvabe rizkik. 

O Zot, na hap dyert e mëshirës Tënde dhe na lehtëso dyert e nafakës Tënde! 

22
All-lahummehdini li ahsenil-ahlaki la jehdi li ahseniha il-la ente vasfir anni sejjieha la jesrifu anni sejjieha il-la ent. 

O Zot, më udhëzo me mrekullitë në të mëdha, ngase në mrekullitë më të mëdha udhëzon vetëm Ti. Largo nga unë karakterin e keq, ngase karakterin e keq nga unë mund ta largosh vetë Ti. 

23
All-llahumme lekel-hamdu miles semavati ve milel-erdi ve mile ma bejnehuma ve mile ma shite min shejin badu, ehlus-senai vel-kibrijai vel-mexhd. Ehakku ma kalel-abdu ve kul-luna leke abd. La mania li ma atajte ve la mutije li ma menate ve la jenfeu dhel-xheddi minkel-xhedd. 

O Zoti im, të falënderoj aq, sa mund të mbushen qiejt, aq sa mund të mbushet toka, aq sa mund të mbushet hapësira midis tyre dhe aq sa dëshiron Ti pas kësaj. Ti meriton çdo lavdatë, madhërim dhe respekt. Kjo është më reale dhe më meritore që robi mund ta deklarojë, ndërkaq që të gjithë ne jemi robërit Tu. Atë që e jep Ti, atë nuk mund ta ndalojë asnjëri, ndërsa atë që e ndalon Ti, atë nuk mund ta japë askush. Askujt nuk mund ti sjellë dobi pasuria pa Ty! 

24
All-lahumme einni ala dhikrike ve shukrike ve husni ibadetik. 

O Zot më ndihmo që të kujtoj dhe të përmend, të falënderoj dhe të robëroj siç meriton! 

25
All-llahumme aslih li dinil-ledhi huve ismetu emri ve aslih li dunjajel-leti fiha meashi ve aslih li ahiretil-leti fiha meadi. Ve ahjini ma kanetil-hajatu hajren li ve teveffeni idha kanetil-vefatu hajren li vexhalil-hajate zijadeten li fi kul-li hajrin vexhalil-mevte rahaten li min kul-li sherr. 

O Zoti im, ma përmirëso besimin tim, që është kryegjëja ime, ma përmirëso edhe botën time, ngase në të jetoj, ma përmirëso edhe botën tjetër, ngase atje do të shkoj, më ringjall gjersa kam jetë të mirë, ndërsa më jep vdekje kur jeta ime është e mirë. Bën që jeta ime të jetë shtim në çdo të mirë, ndërsa vdekja ime paqë dhe shpëtim nga çdo e keqe! 

26
All-lahumme inni eseluke rizkan taj-jiben ve ilmen nafian ve amelen mutekabbela. 

O Zot, unë nga Ti kërkoj tmë japësh nafakë të bukur, dituri të dobishme dhe punë e vepër të pranuar! 


27
All-llahumme ente adudi ve nasiri, bike ehulu ve bike esulu ve bike ukatilu ve la havle ve la kuvvete il-la bike. 

O Zot, Ti më je fuqi dhe ndihmesë, nga shkaku Yt levizi, nga shkaku Yt sulem dhe nga shkaku Yt luftoj! 

28
All-llahumme habbib ilejnel-imane ve zejjinuhu fi kulubina ve kerrih ilejnel-kufre vel-fusuka vel-isjane vexhalna miner-rashidin. All-llahumme katilil-keferetel-ledhine jukedhdhibune rusuleke ve jesud-dune an sebilike vexhal alejhim rixhzeke ve adhabeke, ilahel-hakki, amin.

O Zot, bëne besimin të dashur për ne, zbukuroje në zemrat tona, ndërsa bën që mosbesimi, mosbindja dhe mëkati të jenë të urrejtur për ne. Bën që të jemi prej atyre që ndodhen në rrugë të drejtë! O Zot, ti vraj jobesimtarët, të cilët i shtyjnë në gënjeshtër të dërguarit Tu dhe që largojnë nga rruga Yte. Lësho mbi ta dënimin Tënd, o Zoti i vërtetë!  Dëgjoje lutjen time! 

29
All-llahumme munzilel-kitabi muxhrijes-sehabi ve hazimel-ahzabihdhimhum vansurna alejhim. 

O Zot, që ke shpallur librin, që shtyn rêtë dhe mposhtë grupet, mposhti ata dhe na ndihmo neve kundër tyre! 

30
All-llahumme inna nexhaluke fi nuhurihim ve neudhu bike min shururihim.30

O Zot, ne Ty të vendosim para gjoksave të tyre dhe nga Ti kërkojmë mbrojtje nga prapësia e tyre! 

31
La ilahe il-lell-llahul-adhimul-halim. La ilahe il-lellahu rabbul-arshil-adhim. La ilahe il-lellahu rabbus-semavati ve rabbul-erdi rrabul-arshil-kerim. 

Nuk ka Zot pos Allahut të Madhëruar dhe të Mëshirshëm, nuk ka Zot pos Allahut, Sundimtarit të fronit të lartësuar, nuk ka Zot pos Allahut, Zotit të qiejve, Zotit të tokës dhe Zotit të fronit të ndershëm! 

32
All-llahumme inni abduke vebnu abdike vebnu emetike nasijeti bi jedike madin fijje hukmuke adlun fijje, kadauke eseluke bi kul-lismin huve leke semmejte bihi nefseke ev enzeltehu fi kitabike ev al-lemtehu ehaden min hal-kike eviste-serte bihi fi ilmil-gajbi indeke, en texhalel-Kuranel-adhime rebia kalbi ve nure sadri ve xhilae huzni ve dhehabe hemmi. 

O Zoti im, unë jam rob Yti, biri i robit Tënd dhe robëreshës Tënde. Tufa e flokëve të mi ndodhet në pushtetin Tënd, gjykimi Yt ndaj meje vlen dhe kalon, fati dhe përcaktimi Yt për mua është i drejtë. Të lutem me çdo emër tëndin me të cilin e ke quajtur Veten ose që ke shpallur në librin tënd ose të cilin ia ke mësuar ndonjë krijese tënde ose që e ke mbajtur në fshehtësinë Tënde, që ta bësh Kuranin e lartësuar pranverë të zemrës sime, dritë të zemrës sime, që me te ta mënjanosh pikëllimin tim dhe të largosh brengat e mia! 

33
All-llahumme magfiretuke evseu min dhunubi ve rahmetuke erxha indi min ameli (tri here). 

O Zot, falja Yte është më e gjerë se mëkatet e mia, ndërsa unë mbështetem më shumë në shpresën tënde, se sa në veprat e mia. 

34 Duaja e cila lexohet në natën e lejletul-Kadrit

All-llahumme inneke afuvvun tuhibbul-afve fafu anni. 

O Zoti im, ti falë shumë dhe e don faljen, andaj më fal edhe mua! 

35
All-llahummekfini bi halalike an haramike ve agnini bi fadlile an men sivak. 

O Zot, më kënaq me hallallin Tënd, që të mos i qasem haramit dhe më bën mirësinë Tënde, që të mos jem i nevojshëm për askë tjetër pos për Ty! 

36
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike minel heremi vel-keseli vel-magremi vel-mesemi, ve eudhu bike min adhabin-nari ve fitnetin-nari ve fitnetil-kabri ve adhabil-kabri ve sherri fitnetil-gina ve sherri fitnetil-fakr. 36

O Zot, kërkoj ndihmën Tënde nga dobësia e pleqërisë, nga përtacia, borxhi dhe mëkati! Zot im, nga Ti mbrojtje kërkoj prej dënimit, prej sprovimit në zjarr, nga sprovat në varr, nga dënimi në varr, nga sprova e keqe e pasurisë dhe nga sprova e keqe e varfërisë! 
37
Ve eudhu bike minel-kasveti vel-gafleti vel-ajleti vez-zil-leti vel-mekeneti, ve eudhu bike minel-fakri vel kufri vel-fusuki vesh-shikaki ves-sumati ver-rijai ve eudhu bike minel-fakri vel-kufri vel-fusuki vesh-shikaki ves-sumati ver-rijai ve eudhu bike mines-samemi vel-bekemi vel-beresi vel-xhununi vel xhuzami ve sejjil-eskam. 

Zot im, te Ti mbështetem nga ngurtësia e zemrës, nga pakujdesia, varfëria, poshtërimi e mjerimi. Kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga varfëria, mosbindja, armiqësia, prezentimi i rremë dhe hipokrizia. Kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga të qenët i shurdhër, të qenët memec, lepra, zgjeba, marrrëzia, dhe të gjitha sëmundjet e shëmtuara! 

38
All-llahumme inna neudhu bike min xhehdil-belai ve derkish-shekai ve suil-kadai ve shematetil-ada. 

O Zot kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga ndonjë fatkeqësi e rëndë, nga mjerimi, goditja e shëmtuar e fatit dhe nga hakmarrja e armiqëve! 

39
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike min sherri ma alimtu ve min sherri ma lem alem. 

O Zot, kërkoj mbrojtjen tënde nga e keqja e asaj që e njoh dhe nga e keqja e asaj që nuk e njoh! 

40
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike min sherri ma amiltu ve min sherri ma lem amel. 

Zoti im, kërkoj mbrojten Tënde nga ajo që e kam bërë dhe e keqja e asaj që nuk e kam bërë! 

41
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike min dhevali nimetike ve tehavvuli afijetike ve fuxhaeti nikmetike ve xhemii sehatik. 

O Zot, kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga ndërprerja e të mirave Tua, ndryshimi i rojës dhe sigurisë Tënde, hakmarrjes Tënde të befasishme dhe gjithë mllefit Tënd! 


42
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike minel-hedmi vet-tereddi ve eudhu bike minel-gareki vel-hareki vel heremi, ve eudhu bike en jetehabbetanish-shejtanu indel mevti ve eudhu bike en emute fi sebilike mudbiren, ve eudhu bike en emute lediga. 

O Zot, kërkoj nga Ti mbrojtje prej asaj që mbi mua të bjerë diç, që të mos rrëzohem, kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde që të mos fundosem, që të mos digjem dhe që të mos dobësohem krejtësisht në pleqëri. Kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde të mos vdes duke ikur dhe duke ia kthyer shpinën luftës në rrugën Tënde. Nga Ti kërkoj mbrojtje që të mos vdes nga kafshimi i shtazëve helmuese! 

43
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike min munkeratil-ahlaki vel-amali ve ehvai vel-edva.

O Zot, kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga cilësitë e papëlqyeshme, punët e papëlqyeshme, dëshirat e shëmtuara dhe sëmundjet e shëmtuara! 

44
All-llahumme inni eseluke min hajri ma seeleke minhu nebijjuke Muhammedun, sal-lall-lahu alejhi ve sel-leme, ve eudhu bike min sherri mesteadheke minhu nebijjuke Muhammedun, sal-lall-lahu alejhi ve sel-leme, ve entel musteanu ve alejkel-belagu ve la havle ve la kuvvete il-la bil-lah. 

O Zot, unë kërkoj nga Ti tmë ofrosh nga ajo mirësi, për cilën Ty të është lutur pejgamberi Yt Muhammedi a.s., ndërsa kërkoj tmë marrësh në mbrojtje nga ajo e keqe, prej cilës ka kërkuar mbrojtje pejgamberi Yt Muhammedi a.s. Ti je ai prej cilit kërkohet ndihma, prej teje janë të gjitha mjetet, nuk ka asnjë ndryshim as ndihmë pa Allahun! 

45
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike min ilmin la jenfa, ve kalbin la jahsha, ve duain la jusma, ve nefsin la tehsba, eudhu bike min haulail-erba.

O Zot im, kërkoj ndihmën Tënde nga dituria, nga ajo që nuk ka farë dobie, nga zemra që nuk është e devotshme, nga duaja dhe lutja që nuk kanë përgjigje, nga shpirti i pangopur dhe nga këto katër gjërat së bashku! 


46
All-llahummagfirli xhiddi ve hezli ve hatai ve amdi, ve kul-lu dhalike indi. 46

O Zot, ma fal seriozitetin tim, mahinë time, gabimin tim dhe atë që e bëj qëllimisht, ndërsa të gjitha këto janë në mua. 

47
All-llahummaksim lena min hashjetike ma tehulu bihi bejnena ve bejne measike ve min taatike ma tubel-liguna bihi xhenneteke ve minel-jakini ma tuhevvinu bihi alejna mesaibed-dunja vel-ahireti ve mettinall-llahumme bi esmaina ve ebsarina ve kuvvetina ma ahjejtena vexhalhul-varise, minna vexhal serena ala men dhelemena vensurna a;a men adana ve la texhal musibetena fi dinina ve la texhalid-dunja ekbere hemmina ve la meblega ilmina ve la tusel-lit alejna men la jerhamuna.

O Zot, na dhuro aq frikë prej teje, sa të na ndalojë, që të mos gabojmë ndaj Teje, na dhuro aq përulësi ndaj teje, sa tna shpiejë në xhenetin tënd, na dhuro aq besim të fortë, sa do tna lehtësojë vuajtjet e kësaj dhe botës tjetër. Na furnizo me dëgjim, me shikim dhe fuqi tonën gjersa të zgjasë jeta dhe bën që me këto të mira dhe fuqi të vdesim. Ti hakmerru kundër atyre që na shkaktojnë padrjetësi, na ndihmo kundër atyre që janë në armiqësi me ne. Mos na dhuro fatkeqësi në fenë tonë, mos e bën këtë botë brengën tonë më të madhe as fund të diturisë sonë dhe mos ma ngarko ate që nuk do të ketë mëshirë ndaj nesh! 

48
All-llahumme inni eseluke filel-hajrati ve terkel-munkerati ve hubbel-mesakini ve idha eredte bi kavmin fitneten fe teveffeni gajre meftun.

O Zot, unë të lutem, tmë ndihmosh, të kryej vepra të mira, të largohem nga veprat e këqia, ti nderoj të varfërit, ndërsa kur të dëshirosh që botën ta flakësh në sprovë, që tmë pranosh mua afër vetes Tënde pa sprova! 

49
All-llahumme ahsin akibetena fil-umuri kul-liha ve exhirna min hizjid-dunja ve adhabil-ahire.
O Zot, na dhuro pasojë të bukur në të gjitha punët tona dhe na fsheh nga turpi i kësaj bote dhe dënimi i botës tjetër! 


50
All-llahumme inni eseluke en tubarike li fi semi ve fi besari ve fi ruhi ve fi halki ve fi huluki ve fi ehli ve fi mahjaje ve fi memati ve fi ameli, All-llahumme ve tekabbel hasenati ve eseluked-derexhatil-ula minel-xhenneti, amin. 

O Zot, unë të lutem, tmë dhurosh bekim në dëgjimin tim, në shikimin tim, në shpirtin tim, në trupin tim, në cilësinë dhe karakterin tim, në familjen time, në jetën time, në vdekjen time dhe tërë punën time. O Zoti im, mi prano veprat e mia të mira dhe më dhuro nga Ti nivelet e larta të parajsës! Më plotëso lutjen, o Zot! 

51
All-lahummexhalni saburen vexhalni shukuren vexhalni fi ajni sagiren ve fi ajunin-nasi kebira. 

O Zot, bën që të jem i përmbajtur, bën që të jem mirënjohës, bën që në sytë e mi të jem i vogël, ndërsa në sytë e botës i madh! 

52
All-llahumme atini imanen la jerted-du ve jekinen lejse badehu kufrun ve rahmeten enalu biha sherefe kerametike fid-dunja vel-ahire. 

O Zot, më dhuro besim, që nuk luhatet dot, më dhuro bindje, pas cilës nuk ka mosbesim dhe më dhuro mëshirë, me cilën do ta arrij famën e respektit tënd në këtë dhe në botën tjetër! 

53
All-llahumme tahhir kalbi minen-nifaki ve ameli miner-rijai ve lisani minel-kedhib ve ajni minel-hijaneti, fe inneke talemu hainetel-ajuni ve ma tuhfi-sudur. 

O Zot, pastroje zemrën time nga hipokrizia, pastro punën time nga paraqitja e rreme, gjuhën time nga gënjeshtra, syrin tim nga shikimi i fshehur, ngase Ti din për çdo shikim të fshehur dhe gjithë çka fshehim në zemër! 


54
All-llahummagfir lil-muminine vel-muminati vel-muslimine vel-muslimati ve aslihhum ve aslih dhate bejnihim ve el-lif bejne kulubihim vexhal fi kulubihimul-imane vel-hikmete ve seb-bithum ala mil-leti resulike ve evzihum en jeshkuru nimetekel-leti enamte alejhim ve en jufu bi ahdikel-ledhi ahedtehum alejhi vansurhum ala aduvvike ve aduvvihim, ilahel-halki, subhaneke la ilahe gajruk. 54

O Zot, fali besimtarët dhe besimtaret, muslimanët dhe muslimanet, përmirëso ata dhe përmirëso raportet e tyre reciproke, miqësoi zemrat e tyre, dhuro në zemrat e tyre besim dhe urtësi dhe bëni të vendosur në fênë e Pejgamberit Tënd. I frymëzo ata që të jenë mirënjohës për të mirat Tua, që ua ke dhuruar dhe ta përmbushin premtimin që ta kanë dhënë. Ndihmoju atyre kundër armiqëve tu dhe të tyre, o Zot i të gjitha krijesave, lavdëruar qofsh, nuk ka zot tjetër pos Teje! 

55
All-llahumme inni eudhu bike en ushrike bike ve ene alemu ve estagfiruke li ma la alem. 

O Zot, kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde që, duke mos qenë i vetëdishëm, të përshkruaj ndonjë shok, ndërsa kërkoj falje edhe për atë që nuk di! 

56
Subhanekell-llahumme ve bi hamdike la ilahe il-la ente estagfiruke ve etubu ilejk. 

Lavdëruar qoftë Allahu, Zot ynë, dhe falënderuar qoftë ai! Nuk ka zot pos Tij! Prej Tij falje kërkoj dhe Atij i pendohem e drejtohem! 


57
(Salavati) 
(Es-salatu alen-nebijji, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem.)

All-llahumme sal-li ala Muhammedin ve ala ali Muhammedin kema sal-lejte ala Ibrahime ve ala ali Ibrahime in-neke hamidun mexhid. All-llahumme barik ala Muhammedin ve ala ali Muhammedin ke ma barekte ala Ibrahime ve ala ali Ibrahime inneke hamidun mexhid. 

O Zot im, shprehe mëshirën Tënde ndaj Muhammedit dhe familjes së Muhammedit, siç e ke treguar ndaj Ibrahimit dhe familjes së Ibrahimit! I lavdëruar dhe madhëruar je Ti! O Zot, dhuroja bekimin Tënd Muhammedit dhe familjes së Muhammedit, siç ia ke dhuruar Ibrahimit dhe familejs së Ibrahimit! I lavdëruar dhe madhëruar je Ti! 

58
(Duaul-hitam.)
All-llahummexhal nebijjena lena fertan ve havdahu lena mevrida. All-llahummahshurna fi zumretihi vestamilna bi sunnetihi ve teveffena ala mil-letihi vexhalna fi hizbih. All-llahumme vexhma bejnena ve bejnehu ke ma amenna bihi ve lem nerehu. All-llahumme ve la tuferrik bejnena ve bejnehu hatta tudhilena mudhalehu vexhalna min rufekaihi mean-nebijjine ves-siddikine vesh-shuhedai ve-salihin, ve hasune ulaike refika. All-llahumme eblighu mines-selame kul-lema dhukire, ves-selamu alen nebijji ve rahmetull-llahi ve berekatuhu, xhezall-llahu anna Muhammeden sal-lell-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem bi ma huve ehluhu, subhaneke rabbike rabbil-izzeti amma jesifun. Ve selamun alel-murselin. Vel hamdu lil-lahi rabbil-alemin. 

(Duaja përmbyllëse)

O Zot, bën që Pejgamberi ynë në botën tjetër të jetë udhëheqës, ndërsa burimi i tij vend në të cilin do të arrijmë. O Zot, na ringjall sërish në grupin e tij, na ndihmo të veprojmë sipas sunetit të tij, bën që të vdesim në fenë e tij dhe na bën nga grupi i tij! O Zot, na bashko me te, siç i kemi besuar atij, ndërsa nuk e kemi parë kurrë! O Zot, mos na ndajë prej tij gjersa nuk bën që të hyjmë aty ku do të hyjë edhe ai, bën që të jemi në shoqëri të tij me pejgamberët, besimtarët e sinqertë, shehidët dhe njerëzit e mirë, e ata janë shoqëri e mirë! O Zot, dërgoji selame prej nesh Pejgamberit tonë, sa herë që kujtimi i tij të kalojë! Paqa dhe selami, mëshira dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi Pejgamberin tonë! Zoti e shpërbleftë, në emrin tonë, Muahmedin a.s. ashtu siç e ka merituar dhe për çka është i denjë! Lavduar qoftë Zoti yt, Zoti i fuqisë dhe madhështisë, cili është i pastër nga çdo gjë çka ia përshkruajnë! Paqa qoftë me të dërguarit tjerë dhe lavdëruar qoftë Allahu, Zot i botëve!*

----------

